# Key fob got wet!



## Cruzeplav23 (May 24, 2013)

So yesterday after a long day of work, I accidentally washed my key with my cloths, tried to use it earlier to see if it still works and I pushed the lock button twice, lets just say ten minutes later I was able to turn the panic alarm off, I'm sure I made everyone down my street happy! Lol long story short make sure key fob is completely dry when trying to use it, made for a good laugh!!!


----------



## Farmboy (Apr 21, 2013)

Why didn't you just start the car?


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Because it's way funnier to make a boatload of noise hahaha  It's also not working risking scratching the paint with the key, they invented a keyfob for a reason. That key isn't coming close to that lock mechanism no matter what.. Duh. lol


----------



## Cruzeplav23 (May 24, 2013)

To be honest I thought about that, but wasn't sure if it would work. But thanks for the heads up incase it happens again!


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

You know whats funny about the panic button. The only person that panics is the person who owns the car.


----------



## Cruzeplav23 (May 24, 2013)

It was funny, all the dogs down the street was barking. It was awesome


----------

